# Replacement fuel cap for LandTrac



## richtcs (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, I am hunting for a replacement fuel tank cap for a 30 HP LandTrac. It's not actually mine, just on loan from a friend of a friend. But he apparently lost the cap some time ago, and has been duct taping a plastic lid onto the tank since then! I'd love to find a replacement, but as I've learned pretty quickly, the LandTrac brand is not too widely supported these days!

I'm linking to a photo of the tank showing a tape measure. Any suggestions from anyone would be terrific!


----------



## Tazfords (Jun 27, 2010)

I ended up with the exact replacement from here Home of compact Jinma, Foton, and Koyker Tractors and Parts, Wood Chippers, Backhoes - Affordable Tractor Sales Company ..... Contact Tommy and he will set you up.


----------



## richtcs (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Taz, for both responses. I've just sent an email to Tommy so hopefully he can find the part!

Thanks again,
Rich


----------

